# Fisherman's Island



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

:: Has anyone been here? My wife 5 year old daughter and I are going to spend a night there the first week in August while where up at our cabin on Torch Lake for the week. Just wondering what to expect, is there any good fishing in the area small mouth, perch ect.. Or anyting good bad or other. Thanks


----------



## TrophyLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Have not been there, but looked at this as an option for a family camping trip in late August. Please let us know how it is for camping, beach and fishing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

TrophyLine said:


> Have not been there, but looked at this as an option for a family camping trip in late August. Please let us know how it is for camping, beach and fishing. Thanks in advance.


 

:: We ended up staying here for 2 nights, we really enjoyed the place. The campsites are nice with some really cool ones right on the beach ( all booked well in advance ). We ended up getting one of the local site that are first come first serve and had no one near us the first night. Most of the sites are right on top of each other witch is typical of state camp grounds. The beach is nice with not much actual beach, ( lots of weeds ) but if you walk down the beach south towards the island there are some very nice Small spots to lounge. Also in that area there are some spots that you can walk out about 50yds. out on sandbars in knee deep water, very cool and beautiful water. Not much for fishing right at the park that I could tell but im sure there is not far away.


----------



## TrophyLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Will be heading up on Labor day if we get some decent weather. Kids love the lake and the sand and that shallow shelf sounds nice.


----------

